# Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine Label Contest



## grapeman

Attention all you Label Makers out there! 


My Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine is nearing bottling time and I need some help coming up with a proper label for it! After checking with Masta and getting George's blessing, I am announcing a Label Contest to get a fitting label for ONE HOT PRODUCT. 


George is generously donating a $25.00 gift certificate to the winner. The winner will also get 2 - 375 ml bottles of the finished product!


The rules are simple:


1.Design a label for the product conveying the message that it is HOT.


2.Label size is 4" x 3.33"


3.Somewhere on ituse... Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine and the year 2006.
Optional - Lamoy'sVineyard and Orchard


4.Everyone can enter- beginners and old timers. Also this is an opportunity for all you lurkers out there to join the forum and show us all what you've got to offer.


5. Post your entry here or if you are too shy, send me a Private Message.


6.The contest will close March 31, 2007 and the winner announced shortly after. 


If the winning entry is submitted by Private Message, it will be posted here for everyone to see your talent. The winner grants all right to use the label to Appleman without further compensation. 


Remember the winner gets a $25 Fine Vine Wines Gift Certificate and 2 bottles of the Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine!


This is one hot wine. It is made with 6 gallons of fresh pressed apple cider and 5 pounds of mixed hot peppers including a Caribbean Hot mixture, Hot Mushroom Peppers, Habanero, Hot Garden Salsa, Hot Cherry and Kung Pao Peppers. It is HOT HOT HOT! This one can be sipped and brings up a good sweat. Also makes a great cooking wine when you want a good little punch of heat.


Remember you can get to experience this one yourself if your entry is chosen as the winner! 


Also I will send one bottle to the second place entry! So there are two winners! 


Enter once or many times and remember to have fun and be creative!


For inspiration here is a link to the wine if you haven't seen it yet.
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1937&amp;PN=1

*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## jsmahoney

Great Idea appleman! Sounds like fun and after the labels we saw at Christmas, this may be quite interesting. I think I might even try a amateur hand at this. *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## Beachdragon007

*Edited by: Beachdragon007 *


----------



## grapeman

Thanks Beachdragon for the entry. Submit as many as you want. Let the games begin!


----------



## Wade E

Thanks George, Aplleman, ans Masta. Will get working on it tonight!


----------



## Waldo

Woo Hoo..Another contest !!! 



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## sangwitch

I love a good contest!












No time for this one though. I need a 2-month deadline these days!


I'm looking forward to seeing all the entries though. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wade E

Hey you stay out of this. No ringers here!


----------



## grapeman

Looking good Waldo! I got a real"BLAST" out of it!


----------



## sangwitch

I thought for sure Waldo would have the first entry... I guess fishing got in the way today. 


Beachdragon... I would really like to "borrow" the background from your design for a label of my own if you don't mind... the framing and placement of those shapes (flames?) are right on...


----------



## Wade E




----------



## Wade E




----------



## JWMINNESOTA




----------



## grapeman

Interesting concept JW. The fiddle isn't showing quite gold-looks more like silver!


----------



## jsmahoney

WOW! Everyone those are Great labels!


----------



## navyterp




----------



## Waldo

And for my second entry: 






*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E

Welcome navyterp, what a way to jump in with those labels. I love em!


----------



## grapeman

Glad you joined in navyterp! I like the nuclear theme.
Waldo-great as usual.


Keep thm coming everybody- you have the weekend coming up to work on them.


----------



## jsmahoney

Waldo that second entry is outstanding, I really do like that one! I've been thinking about a few labels too, but you all are a lot more artistic than I am. Great job everyone!


----------



## sangwitch

wade said:


> Welcome navyterp, what a way to jump in with those labels. I love em!




no kidding! Out of left field with two kick-ass labels. Welcome navyterp!


----------



## Wade E




----------



## jsmahoney




----------



## jsmahoney




----------



## jsmahoney

I just can't seem to get the size right on my pictures they are either to small or to large! One I have is at 154 and I can't seem to get them smaller! Is it just my program/software? Anyway, I'm trying!



*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## grapeman

Keep them coming. Remember every entry is a *potential* winner! 


js- save the file as almost anything but a bmp-those are huge. I use .jpg to keep file size down. Looking good what I see.


----------



## jsmahoney

Oh Boy! I've gotten a headache!



To small, to large, distorded, lost,found, messed up,where did it go, what did I do! Yep, break time!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Great looking labels JS!


----------



## Wade E

JS, do you use the resizing tool that was posted on this forum from
Microsoft? It really works great! I think it is under resourses. Great
labels.


----------



## jsmahoney

Yes, wade I got it off this forum. Now, I wonder, if you add a lot of cut and paste, colors, enlargements, turns, twists etc...Does that make a difference in the size? I'm also thinking the last entry was because the picture was small in the first place. So, to enlarge it, it would get distorted. I can understand that one, but the other two, not for sure. Thanks! *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## Joanie

Ok, Appleman!!! Here's one from me.










*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman

If not radioactive decay, at least gastronomic decay Joan! I can always count on you coming up with something creative.


----------



## Joanie

Glad you like it, Appleman! I have another label in the works.


----------



## bmorosco

wow these look great!!


----------



## sangwitch

Joan, would you like to start a graphic arts company with me??


----------



## jsmahoney




----------



## Waldo

Some mighty fine looking labels coming in here


----------



## grapeman

I know it's getting harder to think of who has the best label so far. It should be really challenging picking a winner! Keep them coming. I'm still waiting for Sangwitch(I know you are busy, but give it a try) , Ramona, Jobe, OilnH20, and a whole bunch of others to give it a try. Good job everyone


----------



## PolishWineP

Even these labels are causing me pain! I can't imagine tying one on with this stuff!


----------



## jobe05

OK..... Here's my submission:


----------



## jobe05

All right............. 


Now ya got me going.............


----------



## Wade E

Your Too much Jobe!


----------



## jsmahoney

Really nice Jobe! 


Appleman, I think so far all these wine labels are really good. I don't envy anyone who is going to judge the winner!


----------



## grapeman

jobe05 said:


> All right.............
> 
> 
> Now ya got me going.............




Reminds me of the commercials on TV now where they breathe out and fire shoots out so they talk breathing in! Both of them are excellent Jobe!


----------



## Waldo

OK......One more then !! *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05

Well................................. sigh........................ 


That was yesturday............. doesn't take much to get me to stop either.....



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## jsmahoney




----------



## Wade E

Nice JS!


----------



## jsmahoney

wade said:


> Nice JS!




Thanks Wade! I didn't have time to get into the Christmas decorating contest and it's been a little slacked this week at work (shhhh don't tell anyone).



I'm actually having some fun with these! But, back to the gritty grind I'm sure soon.


All of the labels are awesome! I don't envy the person or person's that have to choose the winner! It will be a hard decision.


----------



## grapeman

Keep those labels coming everyone. There are some very good labels, but still room for plenty more. Remember the winner gets a $25 fvw gift certificate and 2 bottles of Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine with their label on it. The runner up also gets a bottle of the wine- with their label on it also!


----------



## sangwitch

appleman said:


> I'm still waiting for Sangwitch(I know you are busy, but give it a try) , Ramona, Jobe, OilnH20, and a whole bunch of others to give it a try.




since you're challenging some of us by name... I'll have to see if I can squeeze in some time!


----------



## navyterp

Okay.. I'll post one last label for entry.. Thanks for the comments on my first two everyone.. I've been a lurker on here for a while and decided to finally sign up and join in!


----------



## Wade E




----------



## jsmahoney

Navyterp! WOW! I see this is your secondpost and you have entered a realy great label. I love it! Great Job! Welcome to the forum! *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## Joanie

Here's another from me...


----------



## Wade E

Good idea Joan. I ran out of ideas without copying someone elses or just twisting whats already been done.


----------



## jobe05

I like Joan's label, If I could vote, that would get mine right now!


Good Job Joan






As a matter of fact........ ifen ya don't mind...... could ya share that back ground...... I kind like that. Thanks


----------



## grapeman

I find Joan's interesting in that the apple tree withthe type on top resembles a mushroom cloud. Good job Joan and everybody else.


I'm sure there are still plenty of ideas out there!


----------



## jsmahoney

My final addition! Back to the nitty gritty grind! It's been fun, Thank you! Good Luck eveyone!


----------



## grapeman

Excellent JS. Thanks for entering again.


----------



## Wade E

Very cute JS!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Joan said:


> Here's another from me...






Looks like a tree after a nuclear blast..


----------



## Joanie

Hi NW! I was kinda going for that nuclear winter look. =)


----------



## jsmahoney

wade said:


> Very cute JS!


 Thanks wade, it was fun working on it too!


----------



## Joanie

I think I'm addicted to label making!!! I just love it!






*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman

Joan that is amazing! Super job. There could be worse things to be addicted to than label making






Keep them coming folks, there is a week left to enter!


----------



## jsmahoney

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Great looking labels JS!


Thanks Jwminnesota, but I only see one of your's keep them coming!


----------



## jsmahoney

Joan said:


> I think I'm addicted to label making!!! I just love it!




Joan loved this entry! Really Awesome! Great Job!


Now everyone, as appleman has said this is the last week to enter an entry! Come on now, lets' everyone send in a label! This is my last look at this forum for awhile, duty calls, and that means my nose in at the grinding stone. So for those of you that have already posted a label, "Joan, Wade, Jwminnesota, Navyterp, Joeb05, Waldo, Beachdragon007, They all look Great! Hope I didn't miss anyone! You all have outdone yourselves!






























Those of you who have not entered, come on and join in, it's been a lot of fun. It's not the winning or the losing, It's just plain fun!!!






Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## Wade E




----------



## grapeman

Very good Wade! You guys are on fire now!


----------



## JimCook

After being able to squeeze in work on this around the other tasks at hand, I think it's in a good state. Print-tested for readability, here's a picture of the label design...






- Jim


----------



## grapeman

You guys are amazing! They just keep getting better and better!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Boy...they just keep on coming....you guys are all amazing...Love them all....Appleman is going to have a tough time choosing...Glad it's not me..


----------



## Wade E

Nice Jim!


----------



## Wade E

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E

Okay I finally have the cut and paste from jpgs figured out good! That
makes it alot easier now. It was absorbing all my time before! Thanks
for the practice Appleman!


----------



## jsmahoney

nice one Jimcook! Cool Wade!


----------



## grapeman

Cool tree Wade. What nursery can I order one of those from?


----------



## grapeman

OK everybody time is running out here. Submit your entries by the end of the month. Remember there are prizes involved and bragging rights to have your label on this stuff that would put hair on the Hulk's Green Chest! 


I may also have to recruit some help choosing the winner on this one! Do you have a favorite? If so PM Appleman with your choice and I will take all opinions into consideration in choosing the winners!


----------



## grapeman

I got this one from brandiwine and am posting it with his/her permission. Another new member and I think it's great as are all entries so far.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That's a cool one too....


----------



## Wade E

Awesome Brandiwine and welcome. Another newbie with a dramatic entrance!


----------



## jobe05

Nice job Brandiwine. 


Appleman............ You asked for it buddy, and it looks like you got it. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes in having to make this decision.


I'm really impressed with the talents of some of our newest members............. and some of our older ones can still surprise us.


Good job all.







2 days left.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## brandiwine

Thank you all for the kind words. : ) 


I changed the text a bit on this one...
although I think I prefer it the other way, with thevinyard and yearadded to the bottom like this.







*Edited by: brandiwine *


----------



## jsmahoney

brandiwine! I really love your label!!!! How did you do that? The eyes and mouth, teeth, hands,is that in your software? Really Great Job! I worked and worked at what I did! but am pleased with some of the results. But your's is very impressive!


----------



## Joanie

Last one!






*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman

So many good entries to choose from!









Last call for entries. The contest closes tonight at midnight - give or take a time zone or two! I will begin compliling my favorites and will try to choose a winner in a day or two-busy weekend here(finally sunny and high in the 50s at least at last).


There are still a few who haven't submitted yet, get them in now.


----------



## Wade E

Nice Joan, Thats another thing I need to learn how to do cause thats
cool! How do you accent the lettering like that? Probably alittle to
hard to explain though huh?


----------



## jobe05

Joan said:


> Last one!




Did Stephen King help you wih this one






I like it, good job


----------



## sangwitch

Brandiwine - I love it! Great, fun label. You've obviously got some experience with graphic arts. I'm looking forward to see what other labels you post!


Joan - what can I say? You never fail to amaze me. I think that last label is beautiful. It's simple andelegant... pure class with an edge. You not only have the skills, but I think your work shows that you have a true eye for design as well. 


Appleman - there are some wonderful labels posted. Good luck trying to come up with a winner! I still have over 12 hours so I'm hoping I can geta designentered. I have a couple of ideas started, but need to work on my taxes first!I'm intimidatedby the existing entries though!


----------



## brandiwine

Thanks JS! I appreciate the compliment.
I just used photoshop, actually.


----------



## Joanie

Brandiwine, love your morphs!

Wade...you actually have to set your computer on fire to get the flames!






Thanks, Sang and Wade!

Appleman, thanks for the contest. No matter who wins, it's fun to have an idea and a "mission" as I refer to it. If someone gives me an idea I love running with it. You have helped me hone my skills and I thank you for that!


----------



## brandiwine

Thanks to Joan and Sangwich too.


I don't think I'll have time to submit anything else... gota ton of work to do myself... taxes are done though! : )


----------



## grapeman

The contest period has now closed. 


I need help choosing the winner since there are so many great entries. Please go to the Polls section and vote in the Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine Contest Label Poll.


I will tally up the results next Saturday night and post the winner in the contest area and here next Sunday. Please vote for your top two choices out of these finalists. They are listed here in random order. I think they are all superb and would be proud to use any of them. 



Also thank you to everyone who entered or at least tried even if they never sent their entry in. I wish I could choose many winners!


Thanks to all.


----------



## grapeman

I will announce the contest winner Sunday AM. I may have a surprise or two for you all then! Thanks again for everybodies entries. They are most appreciated and show the great talents our member have!


----------



## OldWino1

y all are amazzzzing That is some great stuff.

What does it taste like?


----------



## grapeman

And the first place winner of the Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine is: 


*Joan and Brandiwine*



































Joan's entry was the runaway winner of the popular vote and is great,
however I LOVE BRANDIWINE'S label when it prints out. It jumps off the bottle at you. I have therefore decided they will both grace the bottles of Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine-one on the front and one on the rear.


As their first place prize- George is providing EACH first place winner a $25.00 gift certificate. Let's all thank George for allowing me to have this contest.




























They will each get 2 - 375 ml bottles of the wine, featuring their labels.


Here they are:


Joan's










and Brandiwine's














































































The other three runners up Jim Cook, Jobe05 and Waldo will each receive two bottles of the liquid magma also.


I want to thank everyone for participating in this event. Every one of the entries show imagination and talent. All your comments and support of the entries is appreciated.


Thank you and everyone have a nice Easter Sunday.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## sangwitch

congratulations Joan and Bradiwine and all the runner-ups! Great entries one and all.


----------



## jobe05

CONGRADULATIONS JOAN &amp; BRADIWINE........... Good job! 








And congradulations to all the runner ups, JimCook, Waldo and lucky me!






Can't wait to taste this stuff, it sounds great!


Thanks Appleman for holding a great contest.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E

Congrats to all for a job well done! Appleman, there is no back to these bottles,just 2 awesome fronts!


----------



## rgecaprock

You all are awsome!!!!


Congratualtions!!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

Congrats to Joan and Brandiwine....Those are truly awesome labels.


































*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman

wade said:


> there is no back to these bottles,just 2 awesome fronts!




That's the idea Wade, Bottles are round so no matter which one you see it is the front and they both deserve to win, as do the others, but I'm using small bottles, so I can't fit them all on.


----------



## masta

Congrats to all and kudos to appleman and George for making sure everyone felt like a winner!


----------



## Joanie

Congratulations Brandiwine!!!!!! 

Thank you, Appleman for the contest!! And thank you, George for offering the gift certificateS!!! That is very generous!

All the labels are wonderful!!! Thank you all for entering and for pushing me to think and learn and try things I've never tried!


----------



## jsmahoney

Congrats to Joan and Brandiwine! Thanks to appleman for the wonderful contest and last but not least thanks to George! Awsome job everyone!


----------



## brandiwine

Congratulations to you too Joan... great Job!!! 
Thank you, Appleman, for chosing me too...super suprise, and great contest too!




And , of course, thanks to George as well for his much appreciated generosity!


----------



## JimCook

Thanks to Appleman and George for a great contest and way to get the forum members new and veteran into the fray. And congrats to the winners - the labels rock!
Happy Easter,


Jim


----------



## Michael Vino

I wish i had the time and talent to make my own labels.



Some very high end work done. congratulations to Brandiwine!!


But I'll have to pass on the wine.... I don;t think I own enough pliosec to put out the fire!!


----------



## grapeman

Just a little update to the winners. When I went to bottle the batch of Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine, I was almost out of corks. Got them in today so will bottle this weekend if time permits and send them out to all you winners next week. You guys can PM me your addresses to send them to, please. I will also PM you later in case you don't see this. Again congradulations to all you guys on a job well done. *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## jobe05

appleman said:


> Just a little update to the winners. When I went to bottle the batch of Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine, I was almost out of corks. Got them in today so will bottle this weekend if time permits and send them out to all you winners next week.




Hay Appleman, did you ever get these sent out? Didn't get mine yet. Just wondering.


----------



## grapeman

***Update on the Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine*** 


I finally got the winning labels affixed to the bottles and some shrink caps on. Sorry I have been so busy I haven't had time to get this done sooner. Now I need to box them up and ship them out. Here are a few pictures of what the winners looked like on the bottles. I ended up with only one per bottle. They were just big enough they didn't both fit well on the same bottle.


Again thanks to all and the winners and runners up should be able to sample some soon. Seems I have let them age a little more for you





































*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## PolishWineP

My body feels the pain just looking at the labels...


----------



## smokegrub

Very nice!


----------

